# Fishing HPT out of the bin - real or evaporation lines?



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi

I'm feeling a bit embarrassed to even be writing this but my goodness the 2ww makes me  

Any advice you can offer would be really appreciated - even if it's "sorry but you should maybe accept the obvious bfn" type things.

So... I had my egg collection on 12th Dec and got pretty sick from overstimmulation but the vomiting/nausea/dizziness has gradually gone away. I had a horrible 9 days of puking and pain though 

On Dec 17th I had 2 perfect day 5 blastocysts transferred
Tested for the first time on Dec 24th (7dp5dt) with an internet cheapie and a FRER. Both bfn.
Cried on and off all of Xmas mas eve and Xmas day but kept taking my progesterone and avoided booze as my clinic gave me an OTD of 31st Dec (14dp5dt) So I was holding onto a tiny but of hope  

Tested again this morning (9dt5dt) with a FRER. Couldn't see a second line within the first minute so went back to bed and cried with DP for a bit and talked about what to do next.

Then I looked at the test again (max one hour later) and I could see a faint 2nd line. (Not a squint and you can maybe see something. But a definite pale pink line!) Started to feel a little bit excited but when I re-read the instructions it said to disregard any lines after 10 mins  

So of course I dug the previous 2 tests put of the bin and lo and behold they also had positive lines - a proper blue on on the Internet cheapie and a proper pink one on the FRER. ?!!?

So.... Am I being a crazy delusional woman? Should I obey the instructions to the letter and take all the tests as negatives? Or should I stay hopeful?

This is so hard


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds like a possible bfp to me.  Have never had an evap on a frer.  Other tests I wouldn't trust past the time limit but in my experience frer are ok.  Especially as you saw today's test an hour later only.  Test again tomorrow but I'd say it'll be positive too.

Also, evaps are usually silver or grey xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

I have always tested early and when a faint line has eventually appeared even well after 10 minutes, it has always been a genuine one.

Good luck and retest in the morning.

X


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've spent way too much time online today looking at other people's pee sticks. 

I couldn't work out how to post a picture here so I put it up on another site I found. If you are interested you can see it here and vote if you think positive/negative.

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test82439



/links


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

I used to spend hours looking at peestick pics too.




That's a def bfp hon.  Congrats!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

just a late implanter by sounds of it  x


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi!

The same thing happened to me: did the test at about 6am the day before OTD, waited the alloted time, no second line so went back to bed  . Something made me fish the stick out of the bin when I got up a couple of hours later and lo and behold a second pale line! In my case it was a BFP   (I did LOADS of tests over the next few days!) so good luck hun, there's every chance this is a BFP for you too    

Xx


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Morning, if your OTD is not till the 31st then you are a wee bit early in testing, but it is definitely looking good    

Good Luck

Tracy


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Tested again this morning (10dp5dt) with an internet cheapie and it looked negative but with a vague pale grey second line   

So I got out the big guns and tested with a Clearblue digital with 2nd pee and it came up Pregnant 1-2 in less than a minute! 

So for now it's a cautious wooooohoooo!


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Congratulations   


My test last Boxing Day was a very faint line and it was triplets   
Sadly lost one but have two gorgeous 5 month old girls 
Wishing you a joyful pregnancy xx


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks guys for your positive words. I think I might have got my hopes up too soon though  

I had some spotting and pain last night so rested this morning (12dp5dt) with another clearblue digital and it was BFN. So then I retested with another CBD (and a smaller more concentrated wee) and it said "pregnant 1-2" again. 

So I'm thinking this might just be a chemical pregnancy  I'm feeling thoroughly cr** again and the pain/nausea/mental hiccups/bloating that I had for ages after EC is back. Don't know if that is a good sign or bad.

I've got my official blood test on Monday so I guess we'll find out then. 

Hold on tight little embie!!


----------



## lilyana (Aug 15, 2012)

Hold tight!!!


----------



## ambergem (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck honey      I too had a negative on OTD (after faint positive the day before). I did loads of tests over the following few days which were faint positives (I'd convinced myself it was a chem pg too as the lines weren't getting any stronger). When I had my blood test the HCG was there but low and I was prepared for the worst   The level doubled though when I was tested two days later and I now have my beautiful little girl. I think she was just a late implanter  

I really hope you have similar good luck, I'm keeping everything crossed for you  

Lots of love & luck


----------

